# USA/DVG on breeds other than GSD



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Just curious.... But I know in order to be a DVG member and trial, you MUST belong to a DVG club ( i am NOT, I am training with a USA club). I have a few followers that have left the club I used due to drama, mouthiness, putdowns, crap talking to members, etc. My concern now, though, is that our other two training options are private and USA, and I am the only one with German Shepherds ( my good friend has Czech Vlcaks, another has Rotties). Does USA still not allow trialing/membership for other breeds at all, or is it just a preference? Are there any other options?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

You can own an alternate breed and be a UScA member.
You can also trial at UScA trials and not be a member, as long as you have an AWDF scorebook and have UScA certify it.
(I think non-members may pay an additional entry fee)


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Ahhhh OK, so she CAN do USa, or AWDF.... We are looking forward to training together again, and hoping to get out similarly ages dogs a BH next year together, and it looked so much more complicated than it is!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes. There are many USCA clubs that have more than just GSD. There is something about the score books, though, if you have an alternate breed. You would have to contact USCA.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

lhczth said:


> Yes. There are many USCA clubs that have more than just GSD. There is something about the score books, though, if you have an alternate breed. You would have to contact USCA.


Listed as a mix-breed unless the scorebook is obtained through another AWDF club, then certified by USCA (I think).


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Also, you do NOT have to be a member of DVG to trial in one of their trials. USCA members can trial in DVG trials with a USCA scorebook.


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

You must be traveling a good ways to get to a USA club. Who down in the VA. Beach area is working Rotties in schutzhund?


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I trialed my Beauceron with UScA, she was listed as a mix(always cracked me up as the Beauce breed is WAY older than the GSD). Our old club was UScA, our new club is DVG since we had members with other breeds starting out. 
Annette


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Do you still have your Beauceron-Can you post pictures of her? What was she like?


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I've had a total of 12 Beaucerons (+ 3 rescues). The dog in my avatar is a Beauceron.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Do they do well in schutzhund?


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I have a friend who was training his Rottie in Schutzhund, and my friend was doing her Czech Vlcaks, and a few friends with alternate breeds, and we were trying to decide the route. There is a few UScA trainers in Virginia Beach/Chesapeake, as well as an awesome KNPV/PSA trainer, and then one DVG club, and they suck


----------

